# puppy



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

My boyfriend wants a puppy. He found the perfect puppy on petfinder. It was literally love at first sight. The problem is, he is living at home for another year or two and his dad is not too keen on the idea. My boyfriend and I will take care of all the costs and care, his family just has to provide a place for him to stay. Does anyone have any tips on how we can convince my boyfriend's dad that it would be a good idea to have another dog? They have a husky/beagle mix now, and I think this puppy, a dachshund/beagle mix, would be good for their current dog. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!


----------

